# My interview with bsdnow.tv



## wblock@ (Mar 28, 2014)

On March 26, Allan Jude and Kris Moore interviewed me for BSDNow, episode 30: http://www.bsdnow.tv/episodes/2014_03_26-documentation_is_king.

My illustrations are at www.wonkity.com/~wblock/bsdnow.tv/.

It went well, and I want to thank them for the opportunity.


----------



## allanjude@ (Mar 28, 2014)

We were glad to have you


----------



## Beastie (Mar 28, 2014)

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 28, 2014)

Rocketing over the turtle of orthodoxy!
 :beergrin


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 28, 2014)

Now I know the FreeBSD documentation project requires two spaces between sentences.

Thank you to all involved in the interview.


----------



## srobert (Mar 28, 2014)

Excellent interview. I particularly enjoyed the illustrations. "Alligator of ambiguity" LOL. :e


----------

